# المــوسوعه الـذهبيـه فــى نظم المعلومات الجغرافيه Gis الجـزء الثــانـى



## ميذو علام (24 يوليو 2010)

حصــــــريا : بمنــاسبه حلول شهر الخير والبركه{رمضـــان} اقـــــدم لـــكم.

المــوسوعه الـذهبيـه فــى نظم المعلومات الجغرافيه Gis الجـزء الثــانـى

_مقــــدمــه_:-
كـما قلت سابـقا ان الهدف من موضوعى هــو ( الخروج من عنق الزجاجة والبعد عن القشور فى هذا العلم )
فان تقنيه الــ GIS سوف تغزو العالم ككــل فى الاعوام القادمه ان لم تكن فعلا قد انتشرت فى معظم البلاد المتقدمه
ولكن يبقى الســؤال الى متى سوف نظـــل متــلقين لهــذا العلم غير مبدعين فيه فنحن امه عرفت بالابداع والتميز والاختلاف
ولهــذا كان حتمــا علــينا تطــوير انفســنا فى هذا العلـم ولــن يحــدث ذلكـ الا بالقــــــراءه .
ولهــذ اقدم لكم مجموعتــى الثانيه القيمه فى دراسه ومعرفه خبايا واسرار هذا العلــم الاكثر من رائــع.
وذلكـ كما جاء بموضوعـى الاول للاطلاع عليه:- اضغــط علــى الكلمه مابين القوســين -------->

{ الجــــــــــزء الاول }

ولنبـدأ على بركه اللــه الجزء الثانى من الموضــــوع وسأقـدمـ لكمـ مجموعه اعتبرها من روائــع

الكتــب فى مجال نظمـ المعــلومــات الجغرافيــه GIS

فتــابعوا معى ان شاء الله هذا العمل الحصـــرى.. والله ولى التوفيــق.
















نلتــقى اليوم مع الرائــعه الثانيه من تطبيــقات GIS فى مختلــف المجالات
GIS Applications






وســأقدم لكــمـ بعــض اسمــاء هـذه الكتــب الاكثر من رائـــعه:

Innovations in GIS





GIS for sustainable development





Gis_Applications_in_Agriculture





GIS_for_Web_Developers





Historical GIS Technologies, Methodologies, and Scholarship





Information Systems for Agricultural Research Management





ARC Objects





ArcGis9 Editing in ArcMap





ArcGis9 Using ArcReader





Design_And Geographic_Information_Systems





Geographic_Information_Systems_and_Science





GIS Modelling





GIS Worshop





Introduction to ArcGIS





oreilly.google.maps.hacks





Practical GIS Analysis





Remote Sensing and GIS Accuracy Assessment





Spatial analysis and GIS





Spatial Data Modelling for 3D GIS





Spatial Databases





Statical Analysis With ARCView





The Global Positioning Systemand & GIS





Understanding_Map_Projections





GPS&GIS





(وهذه هى المجمــوعه الثـــانيــه وانتظــروا منى المجموعه الاروع الثــالثــه)

وان شاء الله سوف يتـم رفع باقى الملفات(لان رفـع الملفات فقط يأخذ وقتا)

للتحميــــــــــل اضغط هذا الرابــــط : ----






HotFile

وكـــل ما اريــده منكــمـ

دعـــوه طيبـه بتيــــسـير اللـــه احوالــى
والشفاء لى ولوالــدى

والله المســـتعان

تــمـ بحمــد اللــــــــــه
​


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (25 يوليو 2010)

يسر الله جميع احوالك, وشفى والدك.


----------



## نهي عفيفي (28 يوليو 2010)

اللهم يسر لكي حالك وشفا لكي والدي وبارك اللهم في الامة الاسلامية جميعا يارب وجمعنا علي هداه


----------



## سكفان (12 أغسطس 2010)

زور سوباس ماموستاى بةريز
شكرا جزيلا ايها الاستاذ العزيز


----------



## mostafammy (12 أغسطس 2010)

يسر اللم حالك وشفالك الله عز وجل والديك


----------



## حارث البدراني (16 أغسطس 2010)

* جزاك الله الف خير *​


----------



## علاء900 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الخير على الموضوع المفيد


----------



## ابراهيم العبسي (10 أكتوبر 2010)

اللهم انزل الرحمه على والدك


----------



## محمد عميرة (12 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mostafammy (16 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير 
ونتظر منك ان شاء الله الجزء الثالث


----------



## basyo2020 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

اسأل الله الكريم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك ويشفي والديك ويشفي مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين اجمعين ويبارك لك وييسر لك احوالك .....آمين


----------



## searcher_2010 (8 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## القمر الرمادي (13 مارس 2011)

كل الشكر والتقدير لك ونتمنى استمرار هذا القسم لكل طلاب نظم المعلومات لينهلوا من العلم 

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## mohamed al fakki (13 مارس 2011)

God Bless u


----------



## osama mohamed nour (1 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مروة عبدالعاطى (11 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## كريم ناجي الزيدي (24 يوليو 2011)

مششششششششششششششكور 
بس ممكن على الميدفاير 
جزاك اللة خير


----------



## فلاح80 (23 أغسطس 2011)

الشفاء العاجل للوالد والتوفيق الدائم لك ياخي


----------



## فلاح80 (24 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الجهود البناءة لكن لم استفد شيئا منها لان الاحجام كبيرة عند التحميل اضف الى ذلك عدم وجود المجموعة الاولى للتحميل فرجاءا المساعدة ياخى العزيز


----------



## crazy_eng48 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

اللهم يسر لك احوالك و اشفك انت و والديك


----------



## نائل الجبوري (13 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا

على الطرح القيم

والمميز


----------



## كيرو عبده (21 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## نبال عبيد (13 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وبامثالك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## نجيب 8000 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير*


----------



## Hassan_mo (15 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخيرررررررررررررررررررررر
جاري التنزيل


----------



## shawali (16 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد فؤاد الافندى (12 يناير 2012)

الله يسر له جميع حوائجة
وبارك له فى وقته وعمره


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (3 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## حماده المدنى (14 مايو 2015)

جهد جبار


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (12 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالباسط المكرسي (8 ديسمبر 2015)

شافاك الله وعافاك انت ووالديك -يارب وجميع مرضى المسلمين.
لي طلب اني لا اعرف كيفية التحميل من الموقع للجزء الاول والغريب ان الجزء الثاني اكثر تعقيدا ليست سهله كالرابيد شير.
هذا الرابط الذي حولني اليه للجزء الثاني http://www.wheretowatch.com/
والجزء الاول http://www.fileserve.com/dashboard.php
مع العلم اني سجلت بموقع التحميل ولم اج\د مكان رابط التحميل وكيف احمل 
وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## mohali1966 (8 ديسمبر 2017)

الله يجازيك خير الجزاء ياأخي


----------

